# Cohiba Cigar Pen



## bruce119 (Jan 24, 2008)

This is work still in progress. A friend asked me about modeling a cigar that his son smokes. I worked on this off and on for several weeks. I still don't have all the bugs worked out but getting closer.

There is more about it in casting and stabilizing and it's a Gentelmans pen.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?whichpage=2&TOPIC_ID=31955#337316


















Bruce


----------



## johnnycnc (Jan 24, 2008)

Very creative,you have a nice pen
going on.


----------



## MarkHix (Jan 24, 2008)

Bruce, I like it alot.  Seems like the owner will have to be careful what he lights!


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bruce your pen is great.


----------



## pipeyeti (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice let me know when you get the process down. I would love to buy some blanks from you heck I'll even supply the stogies.


----------



## airrat (Jan 24, 2008)

nice job that looks better then my photoshop one


----------



## txbatons (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice! Great work!


----------



## NCWoodworker (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice...this looks great!  I know there are a lot of people who will be anxiously waiting for your lessons.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 24, 2008)

What a shame to use a cigar that fine on a pen - sure looks great though!  I'm torn!


----------



## DKF (Jan 24, 2008)

That is very nice....and being a cigar smoker myself, I like that!


----------



## R2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Saw this in your other post, Comment still applies.[]
I had a think about this and wondered if injecting thin CA with a syringe into the centre area of the cigar would be of any help. Also you mention darkening because of moisture. Would some time in the microwave help?


----------



## thetalbott4 (Jan 24, 2008)

I hope you used the wrapper from a cheap cigar. As nice as the pen is, those Cohiba reserves are like candy to a fat kid. They would make spendy blanks too. Great idea and execution.


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 24, 2008)

That's a sharp pen, Bruce.  From where I sit, I can't see what needs improving.


----------



## Tanner (Jan 24, 2008)

That's realy cool!  Nice job!!


----------



## louisbry (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice looking pen Bruce.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 25, 2008)

That is cool! Advertise those in one of the big cigar magazines and you'll be busy for life.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 25, 2008)

This is great!  No improvement is needed.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 25, 2008)

Fantastic![]


----------



## SherryD (Jan 25, 2008)

nice touch, looks like the real thing, should sell well.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 25, 2008)

Great out side the box thinking well done,


----------



## simomatra (Jan 26, 2008)

Great idea and a good result so far. well done


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 26, 2008)

That's a beautiful pen sir!


----------



## wjskip (Jan 26, 2008)

A good cigar can make those m3 blanks look affordable
Tremendous job   Still think i would rather smoke one than write with it.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 26, 2008)

That is a great looking pen Bruce.  I was wondering how it would look if you put the cigar label just a little lower (closer to the center band).  To my eye the proportions would match the genuine cigar a bit better.


----------



## thefunkyP (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice looking pen.  I've actually been waiting to see someone try this.  I'll bet a closed end would look amazing.  Don't get me wrong I like this version quite well too.  Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## mrplace (Jan 27, 2008)

Bruce, It is already exteremly cool, but I was thinking if you made a closed end with the end that you clip (mouth end) you could keep the cigar almost intact.

Either way, its still sweet.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 27, 2008)

Instead of repeating what everyone else said, I'll ask the obvious:
Why not a cigar kit for a cigar pen? 

Seriously, nicely done. It's classy looking.


----------

